#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση συνεργείου στον Βόλο

## Μπατατόλης Χρ.

Καλησπέρα.
Στο 30χρονο κτίριο που θέλω να "ξαναθερμάνω" υπάρχει ήδη καινούριος λέβητας πετρελαίου Τhermostahl 400.000Κcal/h ο οποίος έσπασε απο παγωνιά ''λένε'' και αντικαταστάθηκε πρόσφατα μόλις βρεθήκανε χρήματα). Ο λέβητας φοράει διβάθμιο καυστήρα Riello Gulliver 30 ετών τύπου 417Μ ~ 214/356-712 ΚW και δουλεύει κανονικά-πήγε καυστηριτζής για επισκευή συντήρηση.Το κτίριο έχει να θερμανθεί 3χρόνια και άμεσα δεν γίνετε επειδή τα σώματα χωρίς νερό έχουν σκουριάσει και χάνουν. Οι σωληνώσεις δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι και ο προηγούμενος λέβητας ήταν της ίδιας απόδοσης αλλά βάση της μελέτης μου οι απώλειες είναι πολλές περισσότερες (~750.000Κcal/h) κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζει ο πελάτης!!!!!!!

Το κτίριο έχει ένα συνεργείο 49,20μ. μήκους και 30,50μ. πλάτος  απο γαλβανισμένη λαμαρίνα τραπεζοειδούς διατομής.(πήρα για Κ=6Κcal/m2hc). Το ταβάνιασμα του χώρου του συνεργείου είναι στα 9,00μέτρα και πάνω από αυτό είναι η οροφή του εκτείνεται άλλα 2μέτρα στα πλάγια και στη μέση με την ανάλογη κλήση έχει ύψος 4μέτρα (επίσης Κ=6Κcal/m2hc).Για δάπεδο έχει μπετόν 20εκ (Κ=2,4 Κcal/m2hc)
Αυτός ο χώρος θερμαίνονταν με 7 αξονικά αερόθερμα οροφής, θερμού ύδατος, διαστάσεων "με το μάτι" λόγο ύψους ~80χ100εκ 
  Εξωτερικά του συνεργείου αμφίπλευρα υπάρχουν γραφεία,2wc και αποθήκες με εξωτερικούς τοίχους πάχους 20εκ (Κ=1,7 Κcal/m2hc), εσωτερικούς 10εκ (Κ=1,5 Κcal/m2hc), δάπεδο μωσαϊκό 20εκ (Κ=2,4 Κcal/m2hc) και οροφή από mdf, μόνωση??? 5εκ, καινό και τραπεζοειδής λαμαρίνα συνολικού πάχους 25εκ (Κ=2,2 Κcal/m2hc),. Το ύψος όλων αυτών των χώρων είναι 3,80μ. και καταλαμβάνουν 617 μ2 που θερμαίνονταν με τα παλιά κλασικά σώματα με τις φέτες.
Να επισημάνω ότι οι εξωτερικοί χώροι ενώνονται με το συνεργείο με πόρτες και ότι η πλαϊνή λαμαρίνα του συνεργείου εφάπτεται στην λαμαρίνα της οροφής των εξωτερικών χώρων.Δηλαδή η πλαϊνή επικάλυψη του συνεργείου ξεκινάει από τα 4,00μ και πάνω ενώ από πίσω εφάπτεται στο δάπεδο όπως και από μπροστά που υπάρχει συρόμενη μεγάλη πόρτα 20,00Χ8,00ύψος για την είσοδο οχημάτων.Στα 2 πλαϊνά του συνεργείου τρέχει άνοιγμα με μονό τζάμι 39,00Χ2,20ύψος.
Επίσης πρέπει να πω ότι το δίκτυο των σωληνώσεων είναι χωρισμένο στα δύο, ένα το δίκτυο των 40 περίπου σωμάτων με κυκλοφορητή WILO TOP-S65/7 (~550μ σωληνώσεων προσαγωγής-επιστροφής) και ένα το δίκτυο των αξονικών αερόθερμων ο οποίος κυκλοφορητής έχει αφαιρεθεί αφού για κάποιο λόγο αυτό το δίκτυο το σταματήσανε.

Η φιλοσοφία του έργου είναι να αντικατασταθούν τα σώματα (με panel) και οι σωληνώσεις που έχουν σκουριάσει όπως επίσης και τα αξονικά αερόθερμα τα οποία πλέον θα τοποθετηθούν εκ νέου στον τοίχο στο ύψος των ~2,40μ.
Η όδευση των σωληνώσεων θα αλλάξει κατα πολύ λόγο υπερβολής που υπήρχε πριν και θα αλλαχθούν βεβαίως οι διατομές σύμφωνα με την νέα μελέτη που ήδη εκπονείται.

Το αποτέλεσμα θα πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να είναι ένα...............οπωσδήποτε θέρμανση 22οC των χώρων γραφείων-αποθηκών και wc όπως μου ζητήθηκε και ό,τι υπόλοιπο θερμίδων απομένει να καταναλωθεί - εν αγνεία του πελάτη - για την καλυτέρευση των συνθηκών του συνεργείου αφού τέλεια αντιμετώπιση είναι αδύνατη.
Εννοώντας ότι ο λέβητας δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί ξανά και ότι ο χώρος του  συνεργείου δεν θέλει τους πολλούς οC για να εργάζεται κανείς......

Θα ήθελα με την γνώμη σας και την εμπειρία σας για πιθανές λύσεις να βοηθηθώ καθώς η 6χρονη εμπειρία μου δεν έχει ξανασυναντήσει παρόμοια κατάσταση και είναι το πρώτο μεγάλο έργο που αναλαμβάνω την επίβλεψη και την κατασκευή στην κατασκευαστική εταιρεία που εργάζομαι.

Το κόστος βέβαια θα παίξει το ρόλο του αφού απαιτείται η φθηνότερη αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Μπατατόλης Χρ.

Δύσκολα σας έβαλα, ε..........

----------


## mie_eng

Συνάδελφε δε μας έβαλες δύσκολα, 

αλλά αυτό το κτίριο θα καταναλώνει για θέρμανση, με πολυ μπακαλίστικό υπολογισμό,

10 ωρες λειτουργίας * 200 ημέρες θερμανσης 2000ωρες λειτουργίας*30περίπου kg πετρέλαιο=60000λτ πετρέλαιο * 1eu/lt= 60000Ε/ετος
Τι να πω. 
Καλύτερα να πάρει δάνειο για ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση του κτιρίου με επιτόκιο 9%, παρά να προσπαθείς να βρείς ορθή μηχανολογικά λύση στο πρόβλημα.

φιλικά
mie_eng

----------

